# New Bunny Owner



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well not a new bunny owner but a new, bunny owner

i am currently owned by 17 bunnies, sad to say that this time last month it was 19, i lost one of my rescue lionhead kits to genetic defects on the 30th at just 3 and a half months old, and i lost my beutiful sable girl chocolate on thursday due to pasturella

i have many other pets aswell as the rabbits, they are all a bunch of rescues and misfits but i wouldnt have it any other way, even thought they cost me a fortune in vet bills 

we also run an online pet store, and take pride in the fact we only sell product that are safe and suitable for the animals they are intended for, unlike many other pet stores

and i myself have been doing computer graphics and web design since i was 9 (did i mention im 22 in less then a week, eek that makes me feel old)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello my lovely,

It's good to finally see you here :arf:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ello my lovely, you sure you want to put up with me here too hahaha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the madhouse 

Sounds like with your lot that you will fit in well 

Now we need pictures, and lots of them!

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the madhouse..

I agree with Heidi... We need pics


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

As requested

Well i havent posted many pics of my clan in a while, and my numbers are always changing :blush:
so i figured i would reintroduce the whole lot to you

Group 1

magic, french lop x

























destiny, french lop x









































Group 2

Benjamin Bunny (aka benji) lionhead

















































fuji mom netherland dwarf

























Baileys lionhead

























Malibu, lionhead

































nasrin, netherland dwarf x dutch

























Jemima (Puddle Duck), mixed breed no idea

























Rabbit, lionhead

































no name yet, mixed breed no idea


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Group 1

magic, french lop x

























destiny, french lop x









































Group 2

Benjamin Bunny (aka benji) lionhead

















































fuji mom netherland dwarf

























Baileys lionhead

























Malibu, lionhead

































nasrin, netherland dwarf x dutch

























Jemima (Puddle Duck), mixed breed no idea

























Rabbit, lionhead

































no name yet, mixed breed no idea


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tigerlilly, netherland dwarf x dutch









































Poppy, mini lop

























Group 3

Vodka, lionhead









































Jenny, english spot

































my 4 most recent rescues, their "breeder" was going to PTS due to genetic defects, the mum has since been bonded to group 3, and the smallest, less fluffy BEW (the girl) crossed the bridge on the 30th due to genetic, neurological issues, she should never have been brought into this world, and was taken well before her time (aug 15th - nov 30th) but atleast she got to know love before she went









































































































































Chocolate, miss mash of everything some kind of lop x, who lost her fight with pasturella on thursday and made her way over the bridge to join her husbun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well i tried, but i think i totaly messed up somewhere somehow gah, maybe its because i dont have 25 posts yet? meh


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

HEYYY!!! welcome to the forum!  and this crazy lot.... 

Need pics - asap


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well i tried, but i think i totaly messed up somewhere somehow gah, maybe its because i dont have 25 posts yet? meh


If you put them on photobucket you can copy and paste the IMG code into you post as you write it and hey presto, pictures!  easier than the pf way of adding pics

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah i know how to upload pictures and show them on forums.

but it put my photo posts to awaiting mod authorisation when i did them, so god knows on that lol

if you want to see my buns best i can do for now is link you to here
All The Rabbits -very picture heavy-

chocolate and the less fluffy BEW lionhead kit have since crossed the bridge though


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah i know how to upload pictures and show them on forums.
> 
> but it put my photo posts to awaiting mod authorisation when i did them, so god knows on that lol
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub:

They are all gorgeous... How on earth do you afford them all? Its bad enough with my 8


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww  I love Poppy, Malibu and Magic and I love Destinys nose  
So what numbers do you have living together, big groups?
I like being nosey 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I like being nosey
> 
> *Heidi*


We all know that  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Loves ya really xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya and welcome!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> We all know that  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Loves ya really xxx


Its what I do best 
I like to know what size groups there are out there 

Loves ya too, of course!  

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

magic and destiny are a pair

vodka, jenny and unnamed lionhead doe are a trio
they will soon be joined by the un named does 2 surviving kits when they are neutered

then the other 10 live together in 1 big group

and as for how i afford them all, we have our own store so i pay cost for food, treats, toys and bedding


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> magic and destiny are a pair
> 
> vodka, jenny and unnamed lionhead doe are a trio
> they will soon be joined by the un named does 2 surviving kits when they are neutered
> ...


Sorry, yes you did say that in the first post didnt you :blushing:

You must be a super mummy bonding that many :thumbup:

My 8 were bonded... then i had to seperate them into pairs and have them in hutches. They were in the shed together but the stupid thing started sinking  :lol:

Will put them back together in the spring when i can get the shed back up on solid ground


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha mine are all in huge hutch run combos, apart from my 2 lionhead kits, they are in my spare "hospital" hutch till they are neutered.

between the rabbits and the hens i have slowly lost my garden


----------

